# Basicschutz vor Ddos attacken auf Debian



## ByeBye 182971 (1. Juni 2008)

Hi,

habe zwar nur einen kleinen V-Server, auf dem sich auch nur paar Domains befinden, trotzdem möchte ich aber auch nicht auf einen Ddos-Schutz verzichten. Ich lese mich grad in das Thema ein und muss sagen, dass nie direkte Lösungsansätze gegeben werden.

Meine Fragen:
Was hilft mir direkt wirklich? Gibt es Programme, dir mir helfen?

Um gleich Missverständnissen vor zu beugen, muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich mich in dem Bereich Security durchaus nicht wie ein Trottel verhalte. Ich schaue regelmäßig meine Logs durch und Checke alles, wovon ich weiß, dass es sinnvoll ist.

Die Frage ist ernst gemeint und ihr müsst mir auch nicht gleich eine Komplettlösung anbieten oder so. Ich weiß sowas gibt es nicht... Aber Tipps und ähnliches würden mir doch helfen.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit 

Viele Güße


----------

